# Anybody know the Mighty Layout Boys?



## fishing extreme (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm doing a product review article for Wildfowl Magazine, and have tried several times unsuccessfully to reach anyone at the Mighty Layout Boys company. We'd like to include their products in the review.
I thought maybe someone on here would know someone there. If you have any info, please PM me.
Thanks


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

Don't have any special contacts, but please include customer service in your review. Customer service is just as important as quality control in the purchasing decision. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like you're not the only one...I looked but this what I found

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=207998


----------



## fishing extreme (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks.

As for customer service reviews, that will be considered, but we try to report mainly on the products themselves, and, especially in the case with boats and motors, the little things that each manufacturer does different to make a perfect, custom rig.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

fishing extreme said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As for customer service reviews, that will be considered, but we try to report mainly on the products themselves, and, especially in the case with boats and motors, the little things that each manufacturer does different to make a perfect, custom rig.


Customers reviews are the most important part of any product. Without a person giving a review on how a product works in the field then were just going on what someone writes or films about. That is usually a salesperson technique. I have hunted in Mighty layout boats for years and found these boats work great, you hunted out of the classic about like 5 years when you just started to hunt waterfowl. The classic was nice and low profile but not a lot of room for me but the super mag had so much room in it but was a little high out of the water but the divers never seen what hit them. 
I have been in a UFO and pumpkin seed were I had had great success out of both of those boats. Also the Banks layout boat had that nice gun holder in the front and was towable but the price was just to much. Here is a classic and supper mag next to each other.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

gunner7848 said:


> Customers reviews are the most important part of any product. Without a person giving a review on how a product works in the field then were just going on what someone writes or films about. That is usually a salesperson technique. I have hunted in Mighty layout boats for years and found these boats work great, you hunted out of the classic about like 5 years when you just started to hunt waterfowl. The classic was nice and low profile but not a lot of room for me but the super mag had so much room in it but was a little high out of the water but the divers never seen what hit them.
> I have been in a UFO and pumpkin seed were I had had great success out of both of those boats. Also the Banks layout boat had that nice gun holder in the front and was towable but the price was just to much. Here is a classic and supper mag next to each other.


Speaking of Banks, those guys are innovators! Top notch


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

MLB was sold a while back and the previous owners purchased banks I believe. Not sure what happen with the business since it sold. But when Mark and Elaine owned it, it was top notch. I've heard nothing but complaining since it was sold??


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Site says Bankes is still in Port Rowan, so I'd guess Mike and his dad still own it.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Here is some info and some reviews on the boat. 
http://reviews.basspro.com/2010/720...wling-classic-layout-boat-reviews/reviews.htm

Checked their website it is still up.

http://www.mightylayoutboys.com/


----------



## DiversWelcome (Jan 15, 2007)

I bought a Super Mag last year. The guy that owns it now is named James Stone. I met him at Cabelas in Dundee and talked to him for a while. I know that MLB is a second business for him and he has a second job. It was hard to get a hold of him and make arrangements. From the way it sounds I am glad I got mine when I did. I don't have any other contact information then what is available on the website sorry


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

fishing extreme said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As for customer service reviews, that will be considered, but we try to report mainly on the products themselves, and, especially in the case with boats and motors, the little things that each manufacturer does different to make a perfect, custom rig.


I understand where your coming from, but you can have the very best built boat with no way to get it serviced its worthless. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

thats too bad, mark (rongers i think his name is) was a super dude. probably the nicest guy i think i've ever met in person as a stranger. lol. didn't know he sold the business.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll second the customer service factor as important to review for potential buyers. We hunt a MLB as one of the layouts for our guide service. Well, lets just say I won't purchase from them. Product isn't bad IMO but even the best boats needs service of some sort when used often/hard. My $.02.


----------



## fishing extreme (Feb 13, 2005)

thanks for the info. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

those review were from 2006....... just saying.


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> thats too bad, mark (rongers i think his name is) was a super dude. probably the nicest guy i think i've ever met in person as a stranger. lol. didn't know he sold the business.


...X2...


----------

